# Your bike history picture thread...



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

Bored at work, and found my old photo bucket account with all my old rig pictures. Figured I'd post up my bike history, with some riding pictures on said bikes as well. 
The bike I started on. My roommates 2002/3? Banshee Scream. 02 Monster T, etc...








First jump spot we built. I'd still never downhilled at this point and would just mess around close by our house. 








First bike I bought. 05/06? Specialized Bighit. Upgraded it with a 888RC2X and DHX 5.0.








First time man'n up and hitting "Big Pond" at our local DH/FR spot. I just started riding DH trails at this point, but would rarely go up the hill and mostly played in the FR area.








Next bike, 2004/5? Demo 9. Bought used off a guy in Canada... hence the bar ends.








First race ever. Fontana, November 2006. Beginner class.








Raced my first season on the Demo in Sport and moved up to expert by April of 2007 at Sea Otter.
Next bike was shipped to my house while I was up at Sea Otter. 2007 Sinister R9, built it up soley for racing, as I lost all interest in FR quickly. 








Got a lot more serious into racing at this point.








This year I've been riding a 07/08 Turner DHR. Built up to be a stiff race rig. Got it built right before the first National and Cal State.








And a riding pic... not to many of me on this bike.








And here's my commuter/bar bike... flame on but I love it and can probably spin quite a bit longer on a DH bike because of it.


----------



## HANKg (Mar 20, 2006)

Tried to post a picture. Forgot I have to put it online first maybe I'll get to it later.

Nice pics!


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

A very cool idea for a thread.

I will have to see if I have pics of my rockhopper, enduro, bullit, oryx roadie, v-tach, 5-spot, endorphin.........


----------



## KLittle123 (Oct 27, 2007)

Dude that Turner is gnarly.


----------



## scabrider (Oct 3, 2004)

i don't have many pictures but i began racing bmx and jumping on a haro freestyler and and specialized hardrock gx at the same time. then i got a haro tr 2.2. bought myself a kona scab in '02. i rode that till i bought a haro extreme x-2 in early '05. i ditched that bike soon there after for an azonic recoil. i rode that (along with the scab, which was still going strong) until i got my vp-free in the middle of 2008. somewhere in late '07 i cracked the scab frame enough for me to not want to ride it anymore. the freestyler and the hardrock are gone, so is the recoil. i sill ride the tr 2.2 and have added an origional schwinn stingray and a fixed gear to my collection...


----------



## LoozinSkin (Jun 29, 2004)

1. 03' Specialized hardrock HT (no pic)
2.03' Norco Atomic (cant find pic)

3.04' Cove G-spot









4. 05' Sunday World Cup









5. 06' Sunday USA Factory (current ride)









6. Next?

TBC Blindside 
or Demo 7 
or maybe a scott gambler 
or corsair Maelstrom if they ever come into the market


----------



## XSL_WiLL (Nov 2, 2004)

Bit different now. Weighs around 26 pounds.

































Old:









































































































There are a few missing in between.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Hopefully Sixty will throw up Kavurider's montage video of bike history past and present.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

and delete this double post!


----------



## clockwork (Dec 9, 2006)

Don't need him to post it .....Its on utube.


----------



## Pedal Shop (Dec 14, 2006)

HA!!! This website doesn't have enough space to hold the photo history of my bikes. 

80% of this book is filled with photos of my personal bikes.

and this dates back before digital cameras were all the rage -- the digital photo history? PAAAA!!!!

the one and only perk of being a shop owner...


----------



## boogenman (Sep 22, 2006)

geez I wish I had pics of all my rides, here is a list maybe I will get a few pics up when I go home.

91 Huffy white Heat with brush guards 
93 Diamond Back Sorrento Sport(Cracked frame in 3 months) 
94 Replacement Diamond Back Sorrento Sport 
95 Ross Modified Trials Bike 
96 GT Zaskar 
98 GT Zaskar LE team edition 
99 GT Team Trials Modified trials bike 
2000 Monty 221 X-lite modified Trials bike 
2001 Monty 223 X-lite modified trials bike 
2001 GT Rukus trail bike 
2000 Karpiel Armageddon DH 
2000 Yeti DH-8 
2002 Storm Holeshot Dual Slalom/4X/DJ 
2002 Intense M1 w/2002 Marzocchi Shiver 
2003 Intense M1 w/2003 Boxxer Team 








2004 Iron Horse SGS World Cup factory rider equiped 








2004 Giant STP DJ/park 
2004 Chumba Wumba F4 








2006 Haro 357 Magnum 








2007 Giant Reign 0








2008 Intense M6 









I know, I have owned many cycles.


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

clockwork said:


> Don't need him to post it .....Its on utube.


LMAO, I knew this would continue to haunt him when I made it!
:band:

Its missing a few of his latest additions though, like the GT IT1 and the newest Karpiel Apocalypse he bought....


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> LMAO, I knew this would continue to haunt him when I made it!
> :band:
> 
> Its missing a few of his latest additions though, like the GT IT1 and the newest Karpiel Apocalypse he bought....


You are the sole reason my Photobucket account has a password now...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

KavuRider said:


> You are the sole reason my Photobucket account has a password now...


I noticed....


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

Kavu's 2009 Karpiel soon to be added!!!


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

well my bike history so far....
specilized hotrock 03, sold to kid from over the street, he wreked it
specilized hard rock sport disc 04, sold to a friend, no set up for DH with junior t pro.
and now my prize possesion, my much loved babie
orange patriot fr lt, 02 patriot fr limeted edition frame w/ a rare fox vanilla rc shock, boxxer ride fork, hope m4 w/ 8" rotors, hope pro 2 hubs, now an 08 xt deore drive chian (xt deore rear mech, xt deore front mech, xt deore shifters) but with a sram pc-991 chian.

only a small vid: (im the first and last rider, the other is a freind on a 06 demo 8)


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2008)

azdog said:


> Kavu's 2009 Karpiel soon to be added!!!


Yeah, maybe if he manages to hit the lottery or actually manages to sell the IT1


----------



## his dudeness (May 9, 2007)

Well poop, I wish I had pictures of my hoopty's online, I'll just list what I've ridden.

1. Late 80's-early 90's Peugeot Tundra Express.
2. 96 Cannondale F600 hardtail
3. 97 GT Avalanche
4. 00 Rocky Mountain Pipeline
5. 00 Azonic DS1
6. 01 Azonic Evolution
7. 01 Balfa BB7
8. 02 Rocky Mountain Slayer
9. 05 Banshee Chaparral
10. 06 Specialized Enduro Expert
11. 06 Transition Gran Mal
12. 06 Scattante R660 (road bike, I know I'm a pansy)
13. 06 Specialized Sworks Roubaix (yea, another road bike)
14. 06 Specialized p-3
15. 07 Specialized Pitch
16. 07 Specialized Demo 7
17. 06 Specialized p-3 (sold the first cuz I never rode it, built the 2nd because why not).

Whew, thats a whole lotta bikes for a dirtbag like me now that I think about it.


----------



## crazy Jim (Mar 31, 2005)

1968 my dad built me a twenty six inch fat tired internally geared three speed bike. Two years later I got a Schwinn Cotton Picker 5 sp. A coupla years after that I built a BMX out of an old 20 inch and added the bars off an old Honda, seat from sissys ten sp, the there peice cranks off my other sis's bike and chopped the down and seat tubes to raise the BB. Many more bikes were built in the following years and I was hanging out at the DJs from '72 on. 1980 I returned from the Army and bought my first new BMX. Twelve years after that I quit racing dirt bikes and bought my first MTB, a DB Outback. After buying a dozen or so XC MTBs and braking them I finally landed on the Specialized P1 and built a bulllet proof HT. My first DH experience was in '99 on an Iron Horse HT racer with flat bars at SteamBoat. That was scarry. The next time I went to Colorado I had a Jamis Dakar FS xc and a Jump bike. After one trip down the mountain I put the Jamis up and rode the HT jump bike the rest of the week. In '05 I purchased an SC Heckler and added 2.6 tires and a Junior T and went DHing. Two years later I got my Kona Stinky. Next week I'm getting a Sunday. Wish I had pics of the home brewed stuff but that was a long time ago.....


----------



## jeng (Aug 12, 2005)

Mostly XC bikes but you can see the progression:

http://www.monticellocycling.org/Justin's Stuff/my_bikes.htm


----------



## PepperJester (Jan 2, 2003)

96/99 - 93ish Giant Sedona

99/2002 - 99 Giant Sedona SE

2001/2003 - 00 Kona Roast

2002/2005 - 87 Bianchi Brava

2003/2003 - 03 Oryx DD99 (stolen)

2003/2006 - 03 Specialized Big Hit Comp

2003/Current - Some old 99ish Scott XC frame that I use as fixxie / SS

2006/2007 - 2006 Specialized SX-Trail (cracked)

2006/Current - 2006 Astrix Union

2007/2007 - 2006 SX-Trail (warranty frame)

Current - 2008 Norco Shore II


----------



## VA2SLOride (Feb 17, 2005)

Hmmm.

2001- '98 Gary Fisher Big Sur
2003- '02/'03 Giant Warp
2004- '04 Banshee Chaparral
2006- '06 Nomad
2008- '07 TBC BS
2009- '09 TBC Trans AM (YTD....hopefully)


----------



## bighit (Feb 13, 2004)

my dh history. first 4 pics are not mine, but were the bikes i had.

the 91 cannondale est1000 had a mag21 fork on it also. i dh it a camelback when the alpine slide was still up. me and my bud were the only two guys there in 91 downhilling.

next was the 93 mountain cycles. this bike had a lawell leader fork on it. 3 inches of trave front and rear. it was ridden at plattekill mtn.

then came the super v 4000. wow, 4 inches up front and i think 6 in in the rear with sachs disc brakes. tore up plattekill.

a 99 m1 next with a boxxer then a monster t. up to 6 inches or travel. i owned this in 01 so it was ridden at mt creek for a year or so then they closed up for a couple of years.

no lift service so i got a bighit with front derailleur. 8 in in the rear and 7 up front. light enough to ride on the xc trails untill the mountain opened up again.

then in 03 the 3 inch tire, bighit, drop to flat fad hit. 12 lb monster t 3in tires. mountain creek opened up again and it was time to get serious.

the 04 V-10 built up and the next day i was in a car accident and off the bike for a year. that bike was never ridden.

the 05 uzzi vpx with boxxer ride built up for trail riding to see if i can handle riding again.

couldnt handle much so i built up this 07 V-10 in white because it might never be ridden.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Fred I built up that R9 for it's next owner (Pavel the commie) after you had sold it. I got to ride it and compare it back to back with my own. That thing is f'ing LONG. It's over a full inch longer in the wheelbase than mine is. No friggin wonder you didn't like it much for Fontana. Fits Stalin perfectly though. 

I'm very jealous of that head angle on it too...it's almost a full 2 degrees slacker than mine.


----------



## DHgnaR (Feb 20, 2008)

DHidiot said:


> Fred I built up that R9 for it's next owner (Pavel the commie) after you had sold it. I got to ride it and compare it back to back with my own. That thing is f'ing LONG. It's over a full inch longer in the wheelbase than mine is. No friggin wonder you didn't like it much for Fontana. Fits Stalin perfectly though.
> 
> I'm very jealous of that head angle on it too...it's almost a full 2 degrees slacker than mine.


 Yeah, it definitely was a long bike. Sluggish in the tight corners for sure. The HA was between 64-65 degrees according to Bruce or Frank. I guess some of the other team guys over east were rocking 62 degrees or something... nuts. 
How's Pavel liking the bike now that he's used to it?


----------



## blender (Oct 28, 2005)

DHGnaR said:


> Yeah, it definitely was a long bike. Sluggish in the tight corners for sure. The HA was between 64-65 degrees according to Bruce or Frank. I guess some of the other team guys over east were rocking 62 degrees or something... nuts.
> How's Pavel liking the bike now that he's used to it?


Hey Fred...

i freakin' love that thing! I've owned a few bikes in my day, and none have ever fit me this well from day one. So far only one full lift season under it's belt, and it was the best season I've ever had on a bike.
Thing is looong man.. 48" from axle to axle, takes a tad more body english to whip it around tight corners, but I'm pretty lengthy so it's not that much of a chore. It straight up *plows* through rocks and is unbelievably stable in the air.

I'm taking good care of it, rebuilding it right now after a season of shred.
coupla pics (excuse the size)

fresh build after the powder coat.
that's your Hope Pro II relaced to a Mavic EX729, still running smooth.









flyin up in Mammoth aboard the trusty steed


----------

